# Only one testicle?



## Moody (May 29, 2016)

im banding my 10 week old boys. It's my first time banding. I did the first of two and it was easy. I grabbed his brother and only could find one testicle. Is this common or perhaps it hasn't descended yet and I should wait?


----------



## mysunwolf (May 29, 2016)

Did you push on his belly right above the sack and see if it was just stuck up in there? Sometimes my young boys do this, especially when stressed   10 weeks should be plenty old to have descended. But there are definitely some individuals who only have one descended.


----------



## Moody (May 29, 2016)

I think his brother, the one I did first, warned him 

My husband was helping. He felt around and said he didn't feel another one. I wondered if it could retreat far enough that a person would have a hard time finding it. So we let him go. That was yesterday. I did a quick visual today and it still only looks like one. I honestly never looked specifically for both to be there before yesterday. I just saw the scrotum and knew I would likely band around 10 weeks.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2016)

Banding one will not do the job. If you pick him up then yes they can kinda suck it up... but if he is standing and you only feel one then he is either a unilateral cryptorchid or a monorchid . Either way a vet should see him.


----------



## Moody (May 29, 2016)

I just learned two new words and all about two different testicular issues that I never knew about.

Thanks for the information southern.


----------



## Moody (May 29, 2016)

If he sucked it up, can it stay there a bit where we can't feel it? It's been 24 hours since we picked him up to do the job.

This is the same buckling that I disbudded and found a couple weeks later, the disbudding had large red bulbous spots which turned into what looks to be horrific scurs that I never even took a dissuading iron to.


----------



## mysunwolf (May 29, 2016)

Honestly if he is for meat I would not take him to a vet... but is he for a pet or to sell?


----------



## Ferguson K (May 29, 2016)

I second what SBC said. 

A cryptorchid is when only one teste has descended.

A monorchid is when they only HAVE one teste.

Both can potentially still reproduce.

If he's going to be a pet, consult a vet.


----------



## Moody (May 29, 2016)

He is an alpine/Lamancha mixed breed. He is growing so fast and he and his twin are both much bigger than the Nubian triplets that were born only one day later. I could see him being okay for meat goat. 

I put him up for sale as a dairy buckling but if in my tiny circle, there was no interest, I had plans to band at 10 weeks like I'm following through with. I have him for sale so he could go for pet or meat.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2016)

If for meat it will be nasty. If a pet it will still be "bucky" and can reproduce which is NOT good. Usually it is just right up inside and easy to get to... a vet would be able to feel and tell if it is "right there" or uh oh it is somewhere...


----------



## Moody (May 29, 2016)

I didn't know if it wasn't a meat specific breed, it would be nasty. 

I figured breeds known for meat just tended to be heavier, grew hefty faster, and tended to be stocky.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2016)

No, any intact BUCK will be nasty. 
We give that meat to the dogs. Heck you can smell the nasty from the package the second you open it up.


----------



## Ebers (May 29, 2016)

Really? It affects the meat that much? I never would have guessed it


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 29, 2016)

Hmmmm... all year they taste bucky?  I was wondering if it wouldn't be so bad non-rut...  Some cultures seem to want intact bucks.  Curious!


----------



## Moody (May 29, 2016)

Oh I see. I have never eaten goat. So I wasnt aware it would make so much difference. I just assumed it was like a deer buck. 

My husband says a boar wild hog would be pretty gross as opposed to female.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2016)

Yes, it is gross... the meat is kind of tainted.
Many muslims need an intact buck during their certain holidays.
It would violate their custom to have a wethered buck for certain ceremonies. Outside of those times they get wethers.

Yeah, if you ate an intact buck you'd never want to eat goat again.


Doe meat is still the best... but really- who wants to eat does?


----------



## Ferguson K (May 29, 2016)

My bucks smell bad all year. It's just worse during rut.

Not too say you couldn't eat it, it just might retain the buck smell some since they're constantly peeing on themselves.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Southern by choice (May 29, 2016)

I can tell the second it is even close to my nose... I don't even have to try to put a bite in my mouth.


----------



## Moody (Jun 14, 2016)

So the surgery for fixing the issue is $250. Just for vet to see him $46. 

I wanted to sell him for $50-$100. Vet visit isn't really cost effective for this particular goat. Now what to do.....

Know anyone who might want my "One Nut Wonder"?​


----------



## Moody (Jun 14, 2016)

What if I were to try goat meat from him but keep him young when slaughtered (if I can even take him for that... He's my buddy) so he won't be quite so Bucky yet?


----------



## Moody (Jun 14, 2016)

posting issue posting multiple times


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 14, 2016)

Process him and turn him into dog food.
Yes, it will taste gross.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 14, 2016)

1. If you have a livestock auction nearby take him to the sale.
2. If not, put on him on CL for $50.  If you get no takers, lower to $25


----------

